# Chris Webber appreciation thread



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Its tough losing one of my favorite players, will we ever again see a through the legs pass to bibby for 3, or behind the back pass to a trailing Brad miller  I dont know what to think it will take some time to heal thats for sure.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Going to miss you Webb! :king:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hopefully he gets to win a ring out there in Philly. :gopray:

We Will Miss You CWEBB!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Highlights and lowlights of Webber's career with the Kings 



> *Jan. 5, 2001:* Has 51 points and 26 rebounds against Indiana at Arco Arena. Both figures remain career highs and Sacramento-era team records.
> 
> *July 21, 2001:* Signs seven-year, $122.7 million contract to remain with Kings.
> 
> *Feb. 23, 2005:* Traded to Philadelphia with forward Matt Barnes and forward Michael Bradley for forwards Kenny Thomas and Corliss Williamson and forward-center Brian Skinner.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He helped put Sacramento on the basketball map.....he will be missed.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

For those of you who still want to follow him, you can still post and talk about him in the Philly forum.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

RoyWilliams said:


> For those of you who still want to follow him, you can still post and talk about him in the Philly forum.


We'll be there as soon as everything settles.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

He'll be sorely missed...


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for the great memories Chris... I hope he gets his ring with the Sixers...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

We Will Miss You Webber....


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ah... The hook... Classic Chris Webber...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

S-Star said:


> Ah... The hook... Classic Chris Webber...



 With 2 sec left on the shot clock we could always count on his hook


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Excitement, outrage greet Webber trade 



> The light rail kept running. The Capitol didn't crumble. Arco Arena, more importantly, remained intact, with business as usual in the Kings' offices within.
> 
> In the first day of the post-Chris Webber era for Kings fans, it turned out life in Sacramento will continue after the Kings star forward was traded to Philadelphia on Wednesday night in a six-player deal.
> 
> The differences: Tickets were selling briskly, fans were venting and one retail establishment was taking a stand.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

What is Webber saying? He insists trade isn't 'about me and Peja' 



> DALLAS - Chris Webber said his emotional goodbyes to Kings coach Rick Adelman and several players after learning of his trade to Philadelphia late Wednesday.
> 
> Emotional, he said, because he has grown to admire his teammates as well as his adopted city.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The ammount of hate I have been hearing on the news and in newspapers from Kings fans is disgusting.

By the way, I got tickets for 76ers vs. Kings in March:clap: $113 Dollars for 2 tickets in row T...at least I will be in the building to cheer for him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Chris Webber Chapter Closes in Sacramento 









There is video, if you scroll down to the bottom...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> The ammount of hate I have been hearing on the news and in newspapers from Kings fans is disgusting.
> 
> By the way, I got tickets for 76ers vs. Kings in March:clap: $113 Dollars for 2 tickets in row T...at least I will be in the building to cheer for him.


What do you mean hate? On Chris?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> What do you mean hate? On Chris?


 Yeah, just interviews on the News and in the papers with fans. 

People saying that he "had a poor attitude and made the Kings look bad." Some guy saying that he saw him and Tyra and he wasn't hobbiling at all (when he was out with injuries).  There is more but I won't even give it the time of day. 

The guy took the Kings to the playoffs ever year that he was here and was great in the community.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> What do you mean hate? On Chris?


They are mad at the trade.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I guess people have really short memories. I remember what the Kings were during the entire 90's (including when Travis Mays was ROY and then out of the league in two years).


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Yeah, just interviews on the News and in the papers with fans.
> 
> People saying that he "had a poor attitude and made the Kings look bad." Some guy saying that he saw him and Tyra and he wasn't hobbiling at all (when he was out with injuries).  There is more but I won't even give it the time of day.
> 
> The guy took the Kings to the playoffs ever year that he was here and was great in the community.


There were also people that said they will never watch a Kings game again because webber was traded.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Goodbye Chris, I started following basketball when you were drafted, started rooting for the Kings when you were traded here, and your really the reason I love basketball.

Vlade, Peja, Miller, Bibby, J-Will, Christie, Pollard, B-Jax, and Hedo can come and go, but to me, the Kings WERE Chris Webber. Part of me is a bigger Webb fan that a Kings fan, and if Bibby were never traded for, I'd bye NBA League Pass and follow you still. 

In a lot of ways, Chris is the best player in basketball to root for. The beatiful passing and shooting, occational baby hook, and complete disregard for transition defense were secondary. It's about heart; after all the doubters, and all the insults about his play in the clutch (that diehard Kings fans have realized has only a little truth to it) Chris Webber proved that he was willing to play on one leg and fall down as he made the pass or the shot on every possesion down the stretch. I have little doubt Chris Webber wanted to win more than every player on the Kings besides Bibby put together. 

Rest assured, if I were made Kings GM, on the first day of the offseason I would try to trade Peja and filler for you.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He has taken out a full page ad in the SacBee tomorrow thanking the city, fans, team, etc. etc.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> He has taken out a full page ad in the SacBee tomorrow thanking the city, fans, team, etc. etc.


Hopefully we'll be able to see it too.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It is too big for me to scan, but this is what it says:

It is with a heavy heart that I leave Sacramento and its fans. It was my honor to wear a Sacramento Kings jersey and represent the thousands if not millions who supported us. This region and its residents have inspired me both on and off the court. I want to thank the Maloof Family, Geoff Petrie, Rick Adelman, all the Kings coaches, their staff, the organization and my teammates for their support through the years. Most importantly, I want to thank the fans who have supporte me since day one. You are the heart and soul of this Franchise.

- Chris Webber
www.chriswebber.com


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> It is too big for me to scan, but this is what it says:
> 
> It is with a heavy heart that I leave Sacramento and its fans. It was my honor to wear a Sacramento Kings jersey and represent the thousands if not millions who supported us. This region and its residents have inspired me both on and off the court. I want to thank the Maloof Family, Geoff Petrie, Rick Adelman, all the Kings coaches, their staff, the organization and my teammates for their support through the years. Most importantly, I want to thank the fans who have supporte me since day one. You are the heart and soul of this Franchise.
> 
> ...


Nice of him to say that. :yes: We will miss him a lot. 

Also that website of his has been under construction for a long time.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Chris Webber Chapter Closes in Sacramento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just watched the video.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Goodbye CWebb. Thanks for bringing quality BBall into Sacramento. We will miss you.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

What song reminds you most about Cwebb, the song that reminds me the most is These Eyes by Maestro


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> What song reminds you most about Cwebb, the song that reminds me the most is These Eyes by Maestro


 That is weird that you ask that because I do have a song in mind. 

"Original Prankster" by the Offspring. They played that song about 500 times along to a montage of C-Webb highlights in the Downtown Plaza in Sacramento as we waited for him to come to a rally for him resigning.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

cya later c-webb!! were gonna miss u in sactown. thanks for all the great memories


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Chris Webbers turns 32 today. :king: 
Happy Birthday Cwebb


----------

